# Welcher Typ RAM ist das?



## cater (11. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte meinen Arbeitsspeicher gegen mehr MB austauschen, dazu muss ich natürlich ersteinmal wissen welche Art RAM ich brauche. Zur Zeit habe ich 128 MB. Auf dem Mainboard steht neben den Bänken (3 Stck.) DIMM, den RAM Baustein selbst habe ich mal forografiert (Vorder- und Rückseite) und würd euch mal bitten, mir zu sagen welche Art RAM das ist, damit ich weiß was ich mir besorgen muss. Ich hoffe das lässt sich anhand der Bilder sagen..

Danke,
Carlo


----------



## Drol-Anurav (11. Juni 2006)

Das ist noch ein SDRam (im Unterschied zu heutigen DDR, oder DDR2-Riegeln)
(Erkenntlich an der einseitigen Bestückung sowie den unteren Einkerbungen) - Nun, ich weiss nicht, wie alt dein PC ist, aber dieser Ram-Typ wid eigentlich auf den Boards schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr unterstützt. Daher denke ich, dass es wohl wenig Sinn hat, diesen PC mit mehr Speicher auszurüsten, bzw sonst noch Geld hineinzustecken . . .


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Das ist SD-RAM PC133 (also für 133Mhz FSB).
SD-RAM gibt (bzw. gab) es aber auch als PC100 und PC66.
Da PC133 aber abwärtskompatibel zu PC100 und PC66 ist, kannst Du ruhig PC133 nehmen.
Es gibt SD-RAM aber nicht nur als einseitig bestückte Riegel, sondern auch beidseitig bestückt.
Es gibt aber Boards die nicht unbedingt mir beiden Varianten klar kommen.
Auch kann die Anzahl der Bänke nichts darüber aussagen wei gross der max. Speicher sein kann..... theoretisch ist es also auch denkbar dass Du nur max. 3x128 MB einbauen kannst..... da hilft nur ausprobieren.
Ich würde mir also den PC unter den Arm klemmen und zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen.

Ob sich ein Aufrüsten lohnt, hängt eher vom Gesamtsystem ab.
So habe ich hier z.b. noch ein Sockel A Board, welches bis zum XP 2600+ betrieben werden kann.
Dieses Board kann mit SD-RAM oder DDR-RAM betrieben werden (jeweils 2 Steckplätze vorhanden).
In meinem Fall (derzeit 700er Duron, 512MB SD-RAM, 128MB GF4, 80GB HDD) würde sich ein Aufrüsten also durchaus noch lohnen..... immerhin ist eine CPU um einiges billiger als ein ganzer PC oder auch nur ein "Umrüstkit".

Wenn Dein PC z.b. ein Pentium 2 ist, würde ich mir aber schon Gedanken darüber machen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist einen neuen PC anzuschaffen..... und wenns nur ein billiger Sempron für schlappe 300 € ist.
Den alten PC muss man ja nicht wegschmeissen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

